# Rond vs. om ?



## ThomasK

Ik was net met dit onderscheid (en vooral de gelijkenis) bezig toen ik in de 'chemistry'-discussie merkte dat Nederland Vlaanderen net op dit punt verbeterde. En ik las ooit : 'rond de tafel' veronderstelt een ronde tafel, 'om ...' niet. Reden te over dus om even te polsen: zijn ze als *preposities (vaak) synoniemen?* Waren ze het ooit?

Achtergrond: 
1.
Ik keek net na in Van Dale en vind alvast een semantische parallel bevestigd in de eerste betekenis van beide voorzetsels. Maar waarom hebben we ze allebei? Ik bedoel: in mijn dialect (Z-W-Vlaanderen) bestaat 'om' niet als prepositie (we hebben het blijkbaar niet nodig), soms zelfs niet als voegwoord voor inf. (want wij zeggen: "voor [veur] te". 
2.
Ik sloeg er nog even een klein etymologisch woordenboek op na: 'rond' lijkt uit het Latijn te stammen, 'om' zou via 'amfi' tot het Oud-Indisch ahbi teruggaan - maar dat betekent 'bij'... Ik kan nu niet bij Nicoline van der Sijs zien welk van de twee het oudst is...;
3. 
In samenstellingen lijkt de betekenis te verschillen: _rondlopen/ omlopen_, enz.


----------



## Joannes

1. In het Antwerps ook niet (*rond *en *voor *+ inf). Maar misschien wel als voegwoord: syntactisch zou *omdat* immers hetzelfde kunnen functioneren als andere voegwoorden + onderschikkend *dat* (bvb. *'k wee nie waarom dat'm da gedaan ee, ik vraag mij af of da'k wel zou gaan*)

2.


ThomasK said:


> 'om' zou via 'amfi' tot het Oud-Indisch ahbi teruggaan


Helaba, goed lezen.  Het is verwant met Sanskriet, stamt er niet van af! *Om * was erbij vanaf Protogermaans, *rond* werd uit het Oudfrans ontleend. Welke het oudst is hangt ervan af wat je daarmee bedoelt, maar het is duidelijk dat *om *endogener _Nederlands _is dan *rond*.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, _omdat/ waarom_  is inderdaad gebruikelijk, al is _waarveur_ ook gebruikelijk, lijkt mij. 

Please explain: is er alleen verwantschap met oind./ Sanskriet? Of ja, ik begrijp: wel afstamming uit Indo-Germaans of zo, maar niet uit het Sanskriet. 
En ja, 'endogener' is juister. Maar bij van der Sijs zou je zoiets kunnen terugvinden, vermoed ik. 

Vraag blijft: zijn dit op een bepaalde manier dubbels/ synoniemen? Mij lijkt _om_ breder (bijna lett. en fig.) dan _rond_.


----------



## Joannes

ThomasK said:


> Please explain: is er alleen verwantschap met oind./ Sanskriet? Of ja, ik begrijp: wel afstamming uit Indo-Germaans of zo, maar niet uit het Sanskriet


Inderdaad.



ThomasK said:


> Vraag blijft: zijn dit op een bepaalde manier dubbels/ synoniemen? Mij lijkt _om_ breder (bijna lett. en fig.) dan _rond_.


Ja, dat denk ik ook. *Om* heeft bvb. ook de betekenis van doel vergaard.


----------



## Ktke

Ok, half de bovenstaande discussie is Chinees voor mij...
Was mijn _rond_ in het Chemistry topic dan fout en is _om_ juist, of is _om_ gewoon iets beter?


----------



## Grytolle

"rondom" en "om..heen" lijken ook relevant voor deze discussie


----------



## ThomasK

@Ktke: ik vind 'het gaat rond' alvast niet evident, het kan zijn dat we het in Vlaanderen gebruiken, maar mij lijkt het eerder beperkt. 

@Grytolle: juist. Is er daartussen een verschil? 'Riondom ons' lijkt mij alleen letterlijker, maar 'om ons heen kijken' kàn ook 360° beslaan. 

Ik vind het nog altijd wat vreemd dat die 'om' plots ook doel (in veel Vlaamse dialecten 'voor') gaat aanduiden, en 'rond' op geen enkele manier. Tenzij we stellen dat 'om' impliceert dat iets centraal staat - en dus dat dat het doel is. Maar gewoonlijk associëren we 'rond/om ... lopen' niet met doelgerichtheid, integendeel. 

Is dat weer een van de woorden met twee totaal uiteenlopende betekenissen? Ik kom er niet uit.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht ook aan _*omheining*_, waar 'rond' onmogelijk blijkt, vermoedelijk wegens het feit dat er geen referentie is naar iets cirkelvormigs. _Om_ lijkt bv. insluiting te suggereren; niet _rond_.


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> "rondom" en "om..heen" lijken ook relevant voor deze discussie


of *rondom rond*


----------



## ThomasK

Ik las net een interessante opmerking van een Forero op All Languages, waar ik vragen had gesteld over ('A)round': _amfi/ amphi_ betekende oorspronkelijk 'aan beide kanten'. Ik denk dat dat licht werpt op de vraag...


----------

